# Chystá se...



## Orreaga

Ahoj,

For future constructions in Czech I've seen "bude dělat" and "udělá" (the imperfective and perfective), but now I've encountered "chystá se dělat."  How is it different from "bude dělat"?

Thank you.


----------



## winpoj

chystá se dělat includes intention and possibly some preparations for the future action

In any case, it is often translatable with the English "be going to" construction.


----------



## nunu7te

Chysta se delat  could assume a completely different meaning , in my opinion. 
I mean "Profesor se chysta delat/se chysta na lekci anglictiny" "He's preparing (himself) for his English lesson", for example collecting materials...
does it make sense?


----------



## Orreaga

Thank you.

Is it commonly used in both spoken and written Czech?

So,

Chystám se vařit oběd.  
Budu vařit oběd.

I'm getting ready to make lunch.
I'm going to make lunch.

Something like that?


----------



## nunu7te

Chystam se varit obed.
Uvarim obed.
Myslim se, ze "budu varit" se neda rict.


----------



## winpoj

"Budu vařit" se říci samozřejmě dá.

And "chystám se vařit oběd" does not necessarily involve any "getting ready". It often means simply "I'm going to make lunch".

I was going to make lunch but Peter came in and invited me over.

Chystal jsem se vařit oběd, ale přišel Petr a pozval mě k sobě.


----------



## Vlasatej

I believe you could also translate "Chystám se vařit oběd" as "I am about to make lunch."


----------



## zajimavy

I'm preparing lunch/ dinner could indicate time is needed as there may be many ingredients to have ready. 

Where as, I'm making lunch could indicate it's a simple dish and ready soon.

The present tense, of course.


----------

